# Extracting very light roast coffee



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

I've had two coffees in the last few weeks that have behaved very differently to just about every other coffee I've ever had.

Sundlaug Colombia Aromas Del Sur

Hasbean Bolivia Irupana Washed Caturra/Typica

No matter what I do I cannot make a brew that tastes over-extracted. I've measured EY's over 23% which on a Lido3 will usually make coffee that very much tastes over-extracted. The only thing I can say about the beans is that they both appear to be a very light roast (and they are a bitch to grind on the Lido).

Is there something about very light roasts that causes this? They are not as roasted, so do they not give up any roasty/burnt flavours as easily?

For what it's worth, I quite enjoyed the Sundlaug but I'm not keen on the Hasbean.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

You don't mention the brewer/method?

Why is it you're not keen on the Hasbean?

I tend to find roasty/burned flavours are more prominent at the low end of nominal extraction (say ~18% in percolation brews), rather than at over-extraction. Over-extraction being more a drop in sweetness, smoky, sometimes pithy, drying, slightly sickly tastes?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

fluffles said:


> Is there something about very light roasts that causes this? They are not as roasted, so do they not give up any roasty/burnt flavours as easily?
> 
> For what it's worth, I quite enjoyed the Sundlaug but I'm not keen on the Hasbean.


It would be worth a photo of the beans that you feel is representative (as it can be) of the roast colour. I know photos can vary depending on camera, light monitor setting etc...but it's going give a much better idea than the words..."very light"


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Brew method is Kalita Wave 15g/250g.

Haven't got the beans to hand, and I think I finished the Sundlaug. I drink a very wide range of coffee from many different roasters, these beans definitely lighter in appearance and they are hard as rock to grind.

My usual top end EY is around 20.50%. Beyond that it starts to taste harsh and drying and roasty (crap description this I know but it's what it tastes like to me). So it's very strange that these beans don't seem capable of these tastes at high EY.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

fluffles said:


> Brew method is Kalita Wave 15g/250g.
> 
> Haven't got the beans to hand, and I think I finished the Sundlaug. I drink a very wide range of coffee from many different roasters, these beans definitely lighter in appearance and they are hard as rock to grind.
> 
> My usual top end EY is around 20.50%. Beyond that it starts to taste harsh and drying and roasty (crap description this I know but it's what it tastes like to me). So it's very strange that these beans don't seem capable of these tastes at high EY.


EY of what I guess is the difference.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Cool.

My wave brews are a little smaller, but I tend to aim more like 21% +/-0.5%. I have noticed some beans have been more flexible, hitting 22% without unpleasant over-extraction dominating, but these weren't particularly light.

I'm not sure that the roast colour specifically is driving what you're finding. It may be the change in particle distribution from the harder beans ...which could be a by-product of roast, so feel free to regard that as a 'distinction without a difference' with regard to your Q! 

Other possible influences might be very even bean size & more even roast development? Maybe a physically more even extraction via technique...or a combination of these?

Generally, I'm not convinced that EY relates greatly to roast level (assuming a nominal roast development), more to evenness (either via grind, extraction technique, etc.)?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I'm unclear why you want to over extract or to get to roasty?

This is something i would avoid on a brew


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

What if you keep going finer?

Don't know if this would be of relevance: http://www.assemblycoffee.co.uk/what/


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> I'm unclear why you want to over extract or to get to roasty?
> 
> This is something i would avoid on a brew


I don't! But with all other beans I've had there has been a fairly obvious and reachable point where it crosses into over-extracted (to my palate). This point is also in the same ballpark from bean-to-bean.

I'm just trying to understand what's going on with these particular coffees


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> Don't know if this would be of relevance: http://www.assemblycoffee.co.uk/what/


I found it a little confusing, so it should adequately fox anybody who isn't already struggling to grasp what's going on! ;-)

A few things seem a bit odd, like cupping not extracting espresso roasts adequately (no reason why not, just modify the regime to suit, probably true though for those looking for particularly high espresso extractions) & references to "volatiles", which are not measured as part of soluble solids. The faster you can brew & hit a reasonable level of extracted solids the more volatiles you'll have.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

fluffles said:


> I don't! But with all other beans I've had there has been a fairly obvious and reachable point where it crosses into over-extracted (to my palate). This point is also in the same ballpark from bean-to-bean.
> 
> I'm just trying to understand what's going on with these particular coffees


I'm just a bit curious as to why you weren't enjoying the HasBean so much at 23% (which would be understandable, not a reflection on the coffee), is it possible that it was past it's peak in terms of EY, just not tasting how you might expect in that range? Was it better there than at your usual


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

MWJB said:


> I'm just a bit curious as to why you weren't enjoying the HasBean so much at 23% (which would be understandable, not a reflection on the coffee), is it possible that it was past it's peak in terms of EY, just not tasting how you might expect in that range? Was it better there than at your usual
> 
> It has got better as the EY has gone up. I started at standard 20% levels and it was very wishy-washy. Low sweetness, a little bit sour. No lasting flavour, it kind of disappeared quickly. As I've extracted more it has got a bit sweeter and there's been more to hang onto. Overall it seems a bit lacking in complexity. I get the promised "lime acidity" but very little of the "red apple sweetness".


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Maybe keep pushing, see what you get before things go really downhill?

I take it you are weighing the output from the brewer, not just using a preset LRR? (Just to eliminate variations in gm bev).


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

MWJB said:


> Maybe keep pushing, see what you get before things go really downhill?
> 
> I take it you are weighing the output from the brewer, not just using a preset LRR? (Just to eliminate variations in gm bev).


yep


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

You cant introduce roasty flavours at higher EY , its either roasty or not . Roasty flavours (if there ) are first to extract


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> You cant introduce roasty flavours at higher EY , its either roasty or not . Roasty flavours (if there ) are first to extract


Sorry it's probably just a bad description. If it's easier replace roasty with "unfavorable"


----------

